# E-tec Fuel Injector Failures?



## heeman (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone been seeing any Fuel Injector Failures on their E-tecs?

A friend of mine that has a 2008 115HP just had one, the code from the EMM Was 52, electrical issue.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

I ran a 225HO etec on a lake and bay a few years ago. I had it in the shop 3 months out of the year or so I owned the boat and most of the time it was injector problems. I went through 4 injectors, oil injection system, lower unit and 4 sets of plugs. The service guy said that this is a common etec problem. I can tell you I wouldn't own another etec. On top of having the injector issues, BRP had them on back order and I had to wait weeks at a time to get the part in. One of the injectors took 1.5 months to get in.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

A buddy had his replaced recently on a 90. Lucky for him he still had 3 months left of warranty because they ain't cheap


----------



## coastalbend (Jul 29, 2010)

*E-Tec injectors*

There have been some issues with late 2007 and 2008 injectors but have seriously gone away in 09, very few in 10 and we have seen none in 11.

This injector is one of the most durable we have seen, I think it was limited to these couple of years only. Evinrude if asked has been known to goodwill some out of warranty replacements when asked by thier servicing dealer for help.

Thank you
Chris Mapp


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I've had one go out @ 120 hrs, other than that runs great

2009 115 E-Tech


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

2008 115 etec 140 hours tune up at 130 hrs no problems as of yet i will post any


----------



## heeman (May 31, 2009)

coastalbend said:


> There have been some issues with late 2007 and 2008 injectors but have seriously gone away in 09, very few in 10 and we have seen none in 11.
> 
> This injector is one of the most durable we have seen, I think it was limited to these couple of years only. Evinrude if asked has been known to goodwill some out of warranty replacements when asked by thier servicing dealer for help.
> 
> ...


Chris, Do you know if it was a design related issue? Did they re-engineer the injector to solve the problem?

Or was it a supplier quality issue?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

08 150 runs like a champ I use LOTS of Stabilizer in my gas


----------



## heeman (May 31, 2009)

I am surprised to see only a few comments concerning this issue.

A local dealer has told us that these injectors fail all the time???


----------



## jesley22 (May 17, 2009)

I have 230 hours on my 2008 etec 115, no problems with injectors.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

2011 150 E-tec 89 hrs, so far so good. there is...was...a very tiny wire in the injectors that are.....were .....causing issues. tech showed my a cutout injector and if the wire is not placed right at assymbly, it can .....could foul in plunger.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I had my 2007 e-tec 90 blow a power head in 2008 after less than 50 hrs. BRP replaced the power head under warrantee. No explaination other than the injector failed which trashed the cylinder. Zero compression. The emm never coded.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

I have 2007 e-Tec 250 , on a 24 foot transport xlr8 , went into shop yesterday , constantly overheating, losing around 1500 rpms on the top side , and now can't hardly get it to turn over, had to run from the south end of the land cut to port Mansfield harbor 35 seconds at a time took about three hours. Alarm would go off shut down for 10 seconds , take off , run 35 seconds , start the whole process again, it sucked , never had any problems before this , showing low water pressure , 12 psi instead of 15 when running , change the impeller every year , hope it's not major , but who knows!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Croaker slinger said:


> I have 2007 e-Tec 250 , on a 24 foot transport xlr8 , went into shop yesterday , constantly overheating, losing around 1500 rpms on the top side , and now can't hardly get it to turn over, had to run from the south end of the land cut to port Mansfield harbor 35 seconds at a time took about three hours. Alarm would go off shut down for 10 seconds , take off , run 35 seconds , start the whole process again, it sucked , never had any problems before this , showing low water pressure , 12 psi instead of 15 when running , change the impeller every year , hope it's not major , but who knows!


Keep us posted on this bro!


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

I just had my 08 150 loose an injector and blew my motor.... evenrude is going to replace my motor under warranty 100% free...


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

I wouldn't buy stock in BRP, what with all of their warranty and other issues on E-tec, they can't be making much money. If it isn't an injector, starter, cooling, electrical, oil system or drive shaft that's going wrong, it's got to be those darn side skirts that crack and you can't get the bolts out to service anything. Overall, I think the whole thing is a bad design.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I have an 08 225 etech with 250 hrs...I have had only one issue...Crank shaft sensor. That was a $200.00 fix. Motor has been very good to me. One thing I did hear was that you should only run regular unleaded gasoline in them. I was told that they are not designed to run on high octane fuel.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a pair of 2007 200s with 500 hours and have had a few small problems. At first I had a couple of injectors go out, started using Startron and no more issues. I think it's a ethanol problem, all outboards are having the same issues not just Etecs. I would not trade them for anything not even a yammy! Lots of power, low maint., and great fuel economy! Use Startron!


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Got some disturbing news today on my 250 e-tec , took it to a evinrude dealer different than the one I bought it from , saltwater has been spraying all over the motor , starter is bendix is frozen, everything metal is corroding, motor is an 07 , apparently when I bought the engine the original dealer did not turn in the paperwork for my extra two years of warranty, when they ran the serial # it came back only a three year warranty that expired 3-30-10 , really mad and will start the calls tommarrow ,'will keep you posted


----------



## Jim3908 (Apr 5, 2011)

2008 E-Tec 175. Ran great for 3 years with not one problem and 104 hrs. Computer burned up. Not sure what code. Replaced under waranty. 3 weeks in the shop but only because the fealer was backed up and waited 2 weeks to order the part. Back on the water.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Croaker slinger said:


> Got some disturbing news today on my 250 e-tec , took it to a evinrude dealer different than the one I bought it from , saltwater has been spraying all over the motor , starter is bendix is frozen, everything metal is corroding, motor is an 07 , apparently when I bought the engine the original dealer did not turn in the paperwork for my extra two years of warranty, when they ran the serial # it came back only a three year warranty that expired 3-30-10 , really mad and will start the calls tommarrow ,'will keep you posted


Wow.....hate to hear that. let us know how it goes man............


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Croaker slinger said:


> Got some disturbing news today on my 250 e-tec , took it to a evinrude dealer different than the one I bought it from , saltwater has been spraying all over the motor , starter is bendix is frozen, everything metal is corroding, motor is an 07


Where was the saltwater spraying from? Was a hose disconnected or did it suck in salt spray through the cover intakes? Very often it is a transducer or speed wheel mounted too close to the motor centerline that causes the saltwater to spray onto the motor, then the spray is sucked in due to the "station wagon rear window down on a dirt road" effect.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Water is leaking from a large 3 way valve mounted to a stainless plate in front of the flywheel just above the computer , gasket between stainless plate and nylon valve leaking, nylon valve warped and lifted , water has been pouring over motor for last 3 trips, didn't catch it till it overheated , motor still in shop waiting for parts but dealer said brp wharehouse in Canada blew down in storm last week and having trouble getting parts , engine has been down since June 18 , 21,000.00 motor under warranty and they don't seem to care , good thing I don't make a livin with my engine , very disappointed in Envinrude, BRP , and E-tec!


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Croaker slinger said:


> engine has been down since June 18 , 21,000.00 motor under warranty and they don't seem to care , good thing I don't make a livin with my engine , very disappointed in Envinrude, BRP , and E-tec!


If your boat was at the dealers since June 18 and now a month later the dealer tries to order parts, it sounds like you should be disappointed in the dealer, not Evinrude.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

2010 Etec 200, 350 hours, no issues.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone been seeing any Fuel Injector Failures on their E-tecs?


our personal boat has (2) 2001 Fitch Evinrude DI ...(1) 1650hrs total time, no injector issue...(1) 500hrs total time,no injector issue....one computer issue(tuned up fixed )...one broken ring due to piston compression ring end gap position pin came out at 1,200 hrs ( can and does happen to any make /model)......their are a few E-Tech's around Liberty but they dont break or the owners don't bring them to us for repairs...Lawrence Marine Service.......D Law


----------



## large animal (May 23, 2010)

i have a friend who has just replaced his 3rd injector on a 2010 etec 200 in the last 4 months. before that he had a 2008 etec 200 with zero problems.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

115 hp 08 etec running great 1 and 2 times a week aint missed a beat tuned up in march stabill on every fill up


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

You got to use stabill on EVERY fill up and run it as much as you can 08 150 no problems.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Update on ETEC 250 , still in shop cooling system relief valve warped and for 3 months has been spraying saltwater all over motor, motor is now locked up, due to water being sucked in to air intake , had 3 year brp warranty but extended warranty is through fpc , motor is 4 years old in first year of fpc extended warranty , they have denied the claim and said that the valve was not covered , and since it caused the damage they will pay for nothing , now waiting to see what help brp will offer , motor has 156 hours on it and bought brand new in 2007,sidenote, brp now longer uses a third party for extended warranties , they now do it , wonder why , so mad I can't type anymore , read your fine print on your warranties boys!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhj boy..............i really hope brp will help you out. That sucks big time! ............im afraid you might be in for a fight. I hate 3rd party anything,!! 99 % of em are all scams!!!!!


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*locked up*

Croaker Slinger,have them remove the flywheel and then see if the motor is still locked up.We've seen the flywheel rusted to the stator to where you couldn't turn the motor over.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks will have them check that, claim was denied by fpc , waiting to see if BRP will help.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Good news BRP stood behind the warranty that FPC would not, they are going to give me a new motor 20" shaft 250 , I am truely impressed with my engine dealer, and Eninrude for sticking behind the warranty !


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sweet good to hear!!!!


----------



## RAR (Jun 30, 2005)

Awesome! Glad to hear.


----------



## Flatsmaster (Feb 21, 2011)

07 115 e-tec 100hrs #2 injector bad 240 hrs now and might be same problem would not buy another one


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

08 150 no problems i run marine stabil every fillup.I also remove the cowling every trip and inspect and rinse the motor off with fresh water.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> 2008 115 etec 140 hours tune up at 130 hrs no problems as of yet i will post any


same etec now 216 hours fresh annual tune up not an issue I would have another one.


----------



## world events (Feb 27, 2011)

Croaker slinger said:


> I have 2007 e-Tec 250 , on a 24 foot transport xlr8 , went into shop yesterday , constantly overheating, losing around 1500 rpms on the top side , and now can't hardly get it to turn over, had to run from the south end of the land cut to port Mansfield harbor 35 seconds at a time took about three hours. Alarm would go off shut down for 10 seconds , take off , run 35 seconds , start the whole process again, it sucked , never had any problems before this , showing low water pressure , 12 psi instead of 15 when running , change the impeller every year , hope it's not major , but who knows!


Croaker Slinger,
Had your same trouble one time on my Evinrude. Turned out that the water cooling hose to the EMM was clogged with mud causing over heating. Blew out the hose and all was well. May that be your trouble also.


----------

